# a few of mine



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

click sig link


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice - the wheels look good with that color! I like how they match the center taillight piece.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GOtta LUV the SE.....I want your trunk panel--GIV TO ME!!! and your engine while youre at it...lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice to see another se-l

i like the color also


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks people. much appreciated.


----------

